# مسبحة الرحمة؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (20 مايو 2009)

( أو مسبحة جراحات سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..تتلى على النسق الآتي:






س: يايسوع الفادي الالهي/ ارحمنا وارحم العالم أجمع . 
           -ج : آمين.
س : أيها الاله القدوس ، الاله القوي، الاله الذي لايموت ، 

ارحمنا وارحم العالم أجمع . 
                                                  -ج : آمين.
س : نعمتك ورحمتك آتنا ، يايسوع ، في المخاطر الحالية ، 

استرنا بدمك الكريم.  
                                                           -ج : آمين.

س : أيها الآب الازلي ، اصنع الينا رحمة ، من أجل دم يسوع المسيح ابنك الوحيد ، اصنع الينا رحمة ، فانّا نسألك ذلك متضرعين                                            -ج : آمين .


على الحبات الكبيرة ، ( يقال الدعاء الآتي) :
س : أيها الآب الازلي ، أني أقدم لك جراحات سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..   
                ج : لكي تشفي جراحات نفوسنا.


على الحبات الصغيرة ( يقال الدعاء الآتي ) :
س : يا يسوع ، اغفر لي وارحمني ( أو يا يسوع المغفرة والرحمة ) .
ج : باستحقاقات جراحاتك المقدسة ، وأوجاع والدتك.



عند ختام المسبحة ، يقال ثلاثا": أيها الآب الأزلي ، " أني أقدم لك ..."​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جورجينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا جورجينا ​
ميرررسى على الموضوع ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي توني على مرورك الحلو وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا"..جزيلا"..كوكو وفرحت بمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا على الموضوع الرب يباركك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

ميرسي هابي لمرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

شكراً عزيزي كليمو وربنا يباركك على تشجيعك


----------

